# Apollo Quartet 2



## iansales (Oct 4, 2012)

I've just released the cover art to the second book of the Apollo Quartet, *The Eye With Which The Universe Beholds Itself*. Publication of the book is expected in about a month or so.

See here for the cover.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 4, 2012)

Looks like a nice cover. 

Is the first book available in paperback at all? Simply that I can only find it as Kindle edition on Amazon.


----------



## iansales (Oct 4, 2012)

It's better to buy the books from my online shop - I get more money then 

http://shop.whippleshieldbooks.com/


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 4, 2012)

Strange - I thought you had a traditional publisher, not self-published?? Simply that I thought I saw you on John Jarrold's signed-up list?


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 4, 2012)

I think Ian does both as well as being an editor as well.

Sighes - why can't I be as talented


----------



## iansales (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks, Gary. That really cheered me up 

Brian, yes, I'm one of John Jarrold's clients, but I chose to self-publish the Apollo Quartet for several reasons. For a start, it's a novella, which none of the major imprints will touch.


----------



## Gary Compton (Oct 4, 2012)

iansales said:


> Thanks, Gary. That really cheered me up



Cheers Ian. I've been getting a bollicking from the ball and chain for not tidying up the kitchen after a cheese toasty, so it's nice to know I've put her smile on someone's face.

Leonardo Da Vinci couldn't put one on her indoors face. It would be a masterpiece. 

I love her though


----------



## Patrick Mahon (Oct 6, 2012)

I love the cover image Ian - did you produce it yourself?


----------



## iansales (Oct 6, 2012)

Patrick Mahon said:


> I love the cover image Ian - did you produce it yourself?



No, it's by my sister, who is looking for commissions


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 6, 2012)

Your sister should have every chance of finding them, Ian: that's a very striking cover.


----------



## iansales (Oct 6, 2012)

If anyone's looking for any art, here's her website: http://kaysales.wordpress.com/ I don't know what she plans to charge, but I'm sure it would be reasonable.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 6, 2012)

I like those Ockham's Razor covers.


----------



## iansales (Oct 12, 2012)

Brian, did you buy a copy of *Adrift on the Sea of Rains*?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 12, 2012)

Not yet - give me a couple of weeks before my next book buying spree.


----------

